# Grand Mesa Backcountry?



## rrb3 (Sep 30, 2009)

I enjoy xc skiing on the Mesa but have been curious about the backcountry above Powderhorn. Anyone have a snow report for the area or some advice about where to ski. Hoping to head up there this Sunday. Looks like there is some decent aspen skiing above the sled hill. Thanks for any info


----------



## Rondo (Apr 23, 2008)

Still need another storm or two to before your above the dead fall. Check with the powderhorn ski patrol for daily info. 970 268-5354. It's a great backcountry playground.


----------



## Highside (Jul 11, 2008)

Once the conditions are acceptable, there is some good skiing to the right of the sledding hill. Should be easy to find skinning track. The area is part of Old Powderhorn. You can find info on the web.


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

Need 48" for good coverage of deadfall, work off the pass around old ski area for great tree skiing!


----------

